
Uber are leaving Taiwan on the 10th February - tmillsclare
https://view.et.uber.com/?qs=ec364bdf314c895f6963900ee49c047b0120a7fb3b4f498e4f5621f530de7851a23301857e0ec235aa250cbeb9b7981751df1a3c51b8098d789e0daf2b6a271ef88b5771b1cf5d3a
======
jimmywanger
[https://www.bna.com/uber-halt-taiwan-n57982083371/](https://www.bna.com/uber-
halt-taiwan-n57982083371/)

Looks like the Taiwanese government is making it highly unprofitable for them
to operate there, with each violation of their transport laws a potential
liability of over 800k.

Also, cabs in Taiwan never seemed that bad to me. They were reasonably priced,
mostly sanitary (if smelling like smoke), convenient, and reasonably priced.

~~~
justinclift
Much more informative than the Uber post itself.

------
mc32
At least they unintentionally used the word "humbled" properly here.

They went in thinking they could just oust the yellow taxi cabs but were
humbled by the tougher than anticipated experience and are now "pausing" -like
true politicians do.

------
nailer
So: what happened here?

